# Removing StumbleUpon



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Downloaded StumbleUpon which I no longer use. Having trouble removing toolbar permanently. Have RegCleaner and removed it from here but still keeps returning to Registry and toolbar keeps reappearing. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

Does this help ?

If you scroll down there is info on removing the toolbar.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks 1069. Good info but when I click the StumbleUpon toolbar do not get "help-uninstall" button (see attachment). I can uncheck StumbleUpon and this removes toolbar temporarily, but it still comes back on its own. My computer guru suggested locking the toolbar after removal. This worked for couple of days but it is now back again. Is there anyway to uninstall the whole StumbleUpon download? I thought RegCleaner would do it but it even returns there after clicking "uninstall". Same guru said it would be necessary to access the system code in windows '98 which he is not familiar with (he uses XP); and I have no idea what the system code is.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you try typing this at the prompt as suggested in the link?

Click Start > Run then type in ......regsvr32 /u c:\winnt\stumble.dll ...... hit OK or Return Key.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Followed suggestion. Result is a box that states "Load library failed". See attachment.


----------



## fleamailman (Oct 3, 2005)

cwshedder is pretty good at removing toolbars. even if they are not actually coolwebsearch ones. but if anyone here knows this to be a bad option for some reason please post. umc278 if no one says no about this today, try it and see, it might remove your google bar too. but that you can easily put back.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

Looking at your thumbnail it looks as if you have miss-typed my instruction:

regsvr32 /u c:\winnt\stumble.dll It looks as if you typed .....stumble.dl and not dll.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, I copied and pasted exactly as you wrote and tried it three times(look closely at enlarged thumbnail and you can see dll"). Friend thinks "winnt" file system may be for OSs newer than '98?? 
Will give cwshredder a try. Thanks.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

I found a forum that had a thread with the same problem - poster found that Asquared anti malware picked up Stumbleupon and deleted it.

It may be worth a look : http://www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.pestpatrol.com/zks/pestinfo/s/stumbleupon.asp


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. From another forum: CWShredder is a utility to remove the CoolWebSearch browser hijacker. This alters your Internet Explorer search and home pages and adds porn sites to the Favourites list and can be very difficult to remove (it has dozens of variants). It can be downloaded via the attachment at this post (http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showpost.php?p=86575&postcount=1) at Wilders. 
I am hesitant to download another program after my experience with StumblUpon.

MFDnSC's suggested site seems very promising, however, I don't fully understand how to carry out instructions: Copied some of the text as this may be of interest to others. 
Describes StumbleUpon as a Browser Helper Object: A component that Internet Explorer will load whenever it starts. It monitors messages and actions. Microsoft calls it "a spy we send to infiltrate the browser's land." Some exploits of this technology search all pages you view in IE and replace banner advertisements with other ads. Some monitor and report on your actions. Some change your home page.
The "Clot Factor" is a measure of how much a pest "gums up" a machine by adding registry entries, files, and directories. As more objects are placed in a machine, manual removal becomes more difficult and more error-prone. StumbleUpon: at least 833 KB 
Browser Performance: Likely to slow performance of Internet Explorer 
Follow these steps to remove StumbleUpon from your machine: 
Unregister DLLs 
Unregister these DLLs with Regsvr32, then reboot:
systemroot+\downlo~1\stumbleupon.dll 
Remove Files:
Remove these files (if present) with Windows Explorer:
systemroot+\downlo~1\stumbleupon.dll

Do I need to download Regsvr32 or should I just type " systemroot+\downlo~1\stumbleupon.dll" in RUN?
And then do a search of files and remove "systemroot+\downlo~1\stumbleupon.dll" files?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks MFDnSC, great instructions. Here is what I copied. I see a juicy 03 line re StumbleUpon toolbar but have resisted urge to do something per your warning.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:08:58 AM, on 4/21/06
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATI2CWAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTKAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.c...47a072ea8d0642456659441f3f76683d6f83d93c4d583
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D714A94F-123A-45CC-8F03-040BCAF82AD6} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE02A.DLL
O2 - BHO: Toolbar Helper - {D44BBB61-E17F-4AE6-A502-8D7E0B29E616} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Stumble&Upon - {22D003CE-6952-46C5-80B9-D19B479620AB} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [agrsmMSG] agrsmMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Ati2cwad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] atiptkad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ATI\GART\ATIGART.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon: &Blog This - res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: SideStep - {3E230861-5C87-11D3-A1C6-00105A1B41B8} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE02A.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .hlq: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpHcd32.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/08b7359114491fd21023/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {2AEEAC34-FD74-4142-B891-4B05C0C03C87} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/DialHTML/EGCOMSERVICE_1051_pack.cab
O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/LiveService/LiveService_5_EN.cab
O16 - DPF: {F72BC3F0-6C20-4793-9DDA-258589D8A907} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/netslv32_EN.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A32B14F-4D29-4EA3-AC54-E9B19F436CE7} (Scanner Class) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/TDECntrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Run Hijack this  scan only
Click the box to the left of these entries, close IE, click fix checked

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D714A94F-123A-45CC-8F03-040BCAF82AD6}  
C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE02A.DLL

O2 - BHO: Toolbar Helper - {D44BBB61-E17F-4AE6-A502-8D7E0B29E616} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: Stumble&Upon - {22D003CE-6952-46C5-80B9-D19B479620AB} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL

O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon: &Blog This - res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL/blogimage

O9 - Extra button: SideStep - {3E230861-5C87-11D3-A1C6-00105A1B41B8} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE02A.DLL

O15 - Trusted Zone: *.stumbleupon.com

O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/08b73591...p/RdxIE601.cab

O16 - DPF: {2AEEAC34-FD74-4142-B891-4B05C0C03C87} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binarie..._1051_pack.cab

O16 - DPF: {50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binarie...rvice_5_EN.cab

O16 - DPF: {F72BC3F0-6C20-4793-9DDA-258589D8A907} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binarie...etslv32_EN.cab

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\SBCIE02A.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\S1939.DLL

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Really appreciate all your time and effort MFDnSC. I followed your steps with very sweaty palms. Here are the results. Hope I didn't screw anything up. Sad thing is I have to leave for work and won't know until tomorrow. I did click on toolbar and StumbleUpon selection is no longer there; Google toolbar also is no longer there but I can download that again.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:25:39 PM, on 4/21/06
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATI2CWAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTKAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZLCLIENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ROXIO\GOBACK\GBTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.c...47a072ea8d0642456659441f3f76683d6f83d93c4d583
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IrMon] IrMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [agrsmMSG] agrsmMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Ati2cwad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] atiptkad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ATI\GART\ATIGART.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [GoBack Polling Service] C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - Startup: GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Roxio\GoBack\GBTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR3.DLL/cmtrans.html
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .hlq: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpHcd32.dll
O16 - DPF: {2A32B14F-4D29-4EA3-AC54-E9B19F436CE7} (Scanner Class) - http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/TDECntrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You checked more entries than you should have but stumble is gone


----------



## umc276 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks again MFDnSC. Just wondering, if a huge error were made would my GoBack have been able to rescue. If yes, should I go back and start over or are the unnecessarily deleted files not that important?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Leave well enough alone and just re-install google


----------

